# What would you do?



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Frog. I wouldn't be happy with it.
I do *love* that ribbing, though! Verrrry nice


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Design element. I can't see a mistake, and no one else will.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Impressive work. It says design element to me. Meaning it's really gorgeous, I can't see anything wrong about it!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would leave it. It's a very attractive pattern.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree, design element. It is gorgeous.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Shhh! No one will know but you and us KPers. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Continue it using the pattern you have begun. It's BEAUTIFUL! No one will know you changed it.


----------



## StnFlwr (Feb 25, 2011)

The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's beautiful work - if it were me, I would just keep doing what I had been doing through the rest of the project - really, who will know?


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Design element. Would not have know if you hadn't told us.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Fantastic pattern - I love the contrasting purl instead of knit, I think it actually shows up the pattern more. BUT there is still a long way to go and if you're not happy continuing then frog it.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> Continue it using the pattern you have begun. It's BEAUTIFUL! No one will know you changed it.


My thoughts too. I can't imagine being able to do anything so complicated while travelling.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

continue very nice.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. The consensus seems to be to leave it and I trust your judgment(s). This respresented about 7 hours work, not including the "ribbing". By the way...on this topic...sort of...for those who worry about carrying knitting needles on a plane....No one (TSA screener) blinked or questioned what I had in my basket and I was carrying a full set of Knitter's Pride interchangeables...pretty gutsey, aye??


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

If you are happy with it, then by all means leave it because it is lovely and looks as if it is part of the design. It is beautiful work and I don't think anyone would realize it was not according to pattern! Bon jour and wear it in health!!!


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

It does not look like a mistake, but I would frog it and do it right. If you continue the pattern the way you have it now, make sure as you read your pattern to purl instead of knit that section. I think I would be confused doing that and would make more mistakes.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a lot of work you have done. I'll be darned if I would frog it. Who would know about the boo-boo but you?


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

It looks brilliant as it is. The purl section makes the diamond pattern stand out.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> That is a lot of work you have done. I'll be darned if I would frog it. Who would know about the boo-boo but you?


I love your attitude...I am starting to think the same ...if it were a backward cable, then there would be no question, I would frog it without hesitation, but who (other me, Alice Starmore and now all my KP friends) are really ever going to know??


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a look at the original and I think I like yours better.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> I had a look at the original and I think I like yours better.


I think I love you!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I think I love you!


Don't let Alice Starmore see that.lol


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I like the middle. It looks like a person reigning over the forest.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

nittineedles said:


> Don't let Alice Starmore see that.lol


LOL :lol:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I think you should just continue......it's beautiful!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> I think you should just continue......it's beautiful!!


From one Californian to another...thank you.....


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm with the design-element group!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! That said, I've ripped out hours, no make that years worth of work when I felt the error was glaring. I probably was the only one who even knew there was an error, so I feel your pain!

My father was a perfectionist and apples don't fall far from trees! Darn it! There are times I've wished they just rolled a little bit.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks fine to me. I would leave it.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd say leave it-I couldn't see any problem until I finished reading the post. Of course,if it is going to make you twitch every time you look at it, frog it. If not, then you will have to do the rest of the sweater with the same design element.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Although the reverse stockinette "matches" the side panel and sleeves, I do like the center panel as originally intended. 

As someone else said, if it bothers you, fix it; if not, leave it and know that no one will know the difference. It looks very nice the way it is. If you are a perfectionist, you really don't have a choice to make. 

Look forward to seeing it finished--either way.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point jmcret05...I want to see this creation when you have finished it.

Last week I frogged 20" of work, because of an error that most people probably would never have seen. I noticed the error at the 16" mark and worked another 4 inches, telling myself that "no one will see it". Should have listened to myself!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

This looks quite beautiful to me. I looked up the pattern on Ravelry, and I like your way of doing it much better.

If you keep it, will you continue the rest of the sweater with the same "design element?" That is, the other pieces of the sweater that have the same center, will you do them the same "wrong" way?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Yarnie.One said:


> This looks quite beautiful to me. I looked up the pattern on Ravelry, and I like your way of doing it much better.
> 
> If you keep it, will you continue the rest of the sweater with the same "design element?" That is, the other pieces of the sweater that have the same center, will you do them the same "wrong" way?


Yes, I would keep it uniform. I have worked it up to the top of the diamond pattern and honestly, I think it matches the other patterns just fine. I really appreciate everyone's honest opinions. Most think it is okay and I think I will go with that....just needed some validation. Obviously, if it were a cable pattern mistake, I would frog it without a moment's hesitation, but this mistake, I think I can live with. It will be my personal interpretation on an Alice Starmore design.....and the knitting police will never know ....unless someone turns me in...eeek


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I honestly have to say that I prefer your design - even if unplanned. It seems more balanced in weight to me. Lovely job, I'm glad you are continuing... and can't wait to see the finished item


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Impressive work. It says design element to me. Meaning it's really gorgeous, I can't see anything wrong about it!


 :thumbup: Actually, I like your version better than the original.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's beautiful just the way it is. Leave it.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: Actually, I like your version better than the original.


Wow...thanks....that gives me incentive to continue as is. I value your opinion!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I too vote design element. I love it the way it is. 

Gigi


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I too vote design element. I love it the way it is.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you. I should have said, I value the opinion of all my fellow KP'ers!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is gorgeous and I can't see what the mistake is. How could it look any better?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I like reverse stocking sttich there better.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

keep it as is. It's gorgeous.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Very definitely a design element.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Definitely a design element - it looks lovely


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

it's beautiful - I'd continue


----------



## grammab (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with StnFlwr -- I think it's beautiful this way.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Been studying the photos......cannot find the mistake. It looks fine to me.....


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

If it was somewhere else besides the centre it would look "off" I honestly think it looks like part of the pattern, just keep doing it the same way for that section. Beautiful work


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm working on this pattern now and I can't see the alleged error.

Your work is amazing!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks good to me :-D :-D :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

StnFlwr said:


> The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


I totally agree! :thumbup: :thumbup:
I look forward to seeing it finished :-D


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

If you had just put the picture up and said this is what I'm working on, I think a lot of people would ask for the pattern and not know there was any mistake I think it looks great.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Will it bother you? 
I can't see that there's a problem - it looks nice as it is. You might have to repeat the mistake throughout to make it look like it truly belongs, but it doesn't look bad at all. On the other hand, if it's going to bug you, then yes, frog it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. If it won't mess up the rest of the garment, leave it as is. You will have a one of a kind sweater.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

whackydo said:


> Fantastic pattern - I love the contrasting purl instead of knit, I think it actually shows up the pattern more. BUT there is still a long way to go and if you're not happy continuing then frog it.


I agree with wackydo, the reverse knit makes the center design pop more than stockinette would. Ordinarily,I'm a firm believer in ripping out (I actually find it therapeutic) but I really think I like this better than I would the stockinette and as long as you continue pattern in this way who knows you made a mistake? You've simply "adapted" the pattern, girl!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carry on. If you hadn't said there was a mistake I'd never have noticed. It's lovely


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a very nice pattern and looks great. If no one else knows it isn't exactly right I wouldn't rip it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Good point jmcret05...I want to see this creation when you have finished it.
> 
> Last week I frogged 20" of work, because of an error that most people probably would never have seen. I noticed the error at the 16" mark and worked another 4 inches, telling myself that "no one will see it". Should have listened to myself!


Boy, do I relate to that! I was knitting a sweater with cables and all kinds of fancy stitches years ago using Tahki's "Chelsea Silk" ( a blend of wool and silki in a lovely teal shade. It had lots of "slubs" od other colors in it. Pricey but still my favorite yarn).

Just above the lower ribbing was a stitch which looked backward because of the slub right there. It was not backward but I thought it looked like it was.

We were on a trip. I had started the front when we left home. Drove all day. Every now and then I'd hold up the sweater and look at that stitch and say, "I can live with that."

Late in the day, as I was about to bind off at the shoulder I looked again, shook my head and said, "I'll never be able to live with that."

As I ripped my DH said, very quietly, "What I don't understand, Ann, is how you can be so patient with your knitting and so IMpatient with me."

I answered, "Because I can FIX my knitting!"


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how it could look better than it does. Leave it alone and continue on. It is amazing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a beautiful aran,my advice would be leave well alone. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Leave it. The purl stitches make it show up better. Love Alice Starmore.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

i think design element as well! looks great, and adds to the pattern, not taking anything away! the ribbing looks great as well! nice!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you made this 'mistake' for a reason - it looks better.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

looks nice to me


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> Boy, do I relate to that! I was knitting a sweater with cables and all kinds of fancy stitches years ago using Tahki's "Chelsea Silk" ( a blend of wool and silki in a lovely teal shade. It had lots of "slubs" od other colors in it. Pricey but still my favorite yarn).
> 
> Just above the lower ribbing was a stitch which looked backward because of the slub right there. It was not backward but I thought it looked like it was.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the LOL!! Great comeback - and very true.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

And by the way, I think the reverse stockinette looks better than the original. Keep going.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

What a lovely pattern and I think the reverse stocking stitch look actually brings out that centre pattern more, if you hadn't have said I would have thought it was the pattern. As long as you do the other bits the same it will look great.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Because it still looks great..who is to say whether or not it's wrong unless they too are knitting the same sweater..variety is the spice of life..If it bothers you to the point that your going to keep berating yourself over it..frog it..


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I think this is a beautiful pattern. I say leave it, unless it bothers you.


----------



## betty R (Jul 17, 2012)

It is beautiful. Design element definitely !!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to go with "keep the design.' I think the pattern looks spectacular, and would never have guessed that it was a 'mistake.' Having said that, it's your sweater, if you don't like it you may as well frog now before you go any farther.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


DITTO!!!!


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

StnFlwr said:


> The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't see anything that looks wrong so it's definitely just an alternative design! And now you're a designer too!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I frog whenever I find a mistake since I just cannot leave it. You have done quite a bit, but compared to the entire garment, it really isn't that much.

Now having said that, I must admit that I cannot see the mistake in the picture. Is it really noticeable when you look at it? If it jumps out at you and the other side done correctly will make it even more noticeable, then frog. The design is too beautiful to leave a mistake.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Leave it, it's lovely. I usually am quick to frog as well but this looks like its meant to look IMHO. I looked at the pattern and I'd be inclined to do it your way if knitting the pattern myseld. As someone said previously the centre pops out nicely.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I would call it a happy accident and be proud of it. The correct pattern could be no more handsome!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I would remove the mistake and start in the place just before the mistake. I think that your work is beautiful!


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

heffernb said:


> I don't know how it could look better than it does. Leave it alone and continue on. It is amazing.


If you frog it ,it couldn't look any better ,just different. I bet the designer will use it this way in patterns in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I love it the way it is - different from the usual, and it looks as though it was meant to be.
Leave well alone, and enjoy is my advice!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new design 
It looks beautiful an no-one else will have one exactly like it (unless of course you amass a following for your lovely interpretation of the pattern).
I think it looks beautiful!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

StnFlwr said:


> The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


I agree it look gorgeous. I would only frog it if it gets under your skin that you make a mistake. Beautiful work.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I am sorry I have no idea what you mean by frog, but hey it looks wonderful, If I received something like that I would be over the moon. I really love it.

Di


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


I agree.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

don't rip, it looks like is supposed to be the way you have designed it.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

StnFlwr said:


> The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


I must agree with StnFlwr, the rev st st looks lovely. It really makes the whole front come alive, fortuitous mistake, leave it as your ówn take on the pattern.
Hannet


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


I looked at the pictures on Ravelry. I like your way better. I would just keep on going. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

If it were really noticeable and didn't fit in I would frog it but the pearls look just fine. I would continue on. It's beautiful.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Design element. This makes it truly yours!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely keep going. If it were knitted around the diamond shape, the diamond would disappear. This way it stands out beautifully.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

definitely frog. otherwise it will bother you forever. You noticed it in time.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree, design element.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very pretty - I don't see the mistake.


----------



## LDucat (May 31, 2013)

Leave it! I think it's lovely!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Design element as it doesn't look "wrong" to me...


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

That is so beautiful! It looks perfect to me.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I say leave it as is. I couldn't find anything wrong and had to scrutinize to discover what you referred to. Looks perfect. Leave it!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

It is very beautiful..please dont touch it...just carry on. (I, for one, cannot see where you went wrong)..


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> Continue it using the pattern you have begun. It's BEAUTIFUL! No one will know you changed it.


I agree


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Leave it- either plain or purl as background is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Leave as is. Looks beautiful. It now is YOUR design.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

dribla said:


> I am sorry I have no idea what you mean by frog, but hey it looks wonderful, If I received something like that I would be over the moon. I really love it.
> 
> Di


It means to take it out....."rip it, rip it"......like a frog sounds.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me as a design element. As long as you keep it consistent you will be fine. Very attractive pattern and it will be personal and unique to you.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

LEAVE IT. MAKE IT A DESIGN FEATURE.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It's beautiful and I would leave it alone and continue in the way that you have started.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Definitely a design element. I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Frog it only if it bothers you....it is beautiful...I like it the way it is...but the important thing is how YOU feel about it...
julie


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

I do not see it. Perhaps a new craze for a puzzle book would be to collect pictures of items like this where the creator knows the difference and the looker has to try to find it!
Kinda like those what is different pictures.
I fear this is another one of my million dollar ideas that will be good to someone else. Like my "Why don't they just put the wheels on the suitcase?" Durrrr....


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Unless you are giving this sweater to the most famous designer or knitter, please continue on. I think its gorgeous.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Before I read your message through, I tried to find an error...and couldn't! I say leave it. Your work is beautiful and that design (new element included) is gorgeous!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Design element. You've now made it your very own! it looks great - can't tell there's a mistake at all. Just make sure to repeat it throughout the sweater! Nice work!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If it would not bother you I would leave it! Either way it is beautiful. Love the detail in the ribbing. Might just try to find that pattern! Thanks!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

leave it, it pops more.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

if you carry on the same does it matter depends if you can live with knowing you made an error looks good


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


I'd go along with that. Agree it's lovely and the cable shows up really well but it's entirely up to you. If it offends - pluck it out!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't frog please. It looks fab as it is. The ribbing is fantastic.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on a couple of things:
1. How much do you like the look of that cable panel as is?
2. How much is going to bother you that yours doesn't look like the pattern?

If you're consistent with the pattern as you've started, it's going to be beautiful as is--and include some of your own personal touch and originality.

If your "mistake" is going to drive you crazy-------frog now and move on.

Incidentally, I think this is a stunningly beautiful pattern--either way.


----------



## GG-Mom (May 2, 2013)

I agree with Cindye6556.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

It's lovely
It's not a mistake it is a design change. 

The only reason I would consider redoing it is IF I did not like pattern.

Finish this one as is and if you really want the original pattern do another.

It really is lovely.. maggie


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


Design Element, I think it adds interest. Very nice


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would leave the pattern looks great and your knitting is gorgeous. There doesn't seem to be change in the pattern and no one but you would know the difference just keep the same through the whole pattern. Beautiful job.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I had to read your post twice before I realized what you are talking about. It is beautiful and I vote for design element!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

It looks good to me, of course I don't know what it's suppose to look like. I would say, if you like the correct way frog it, but if you like the way it is, as I do, then leave. It looks really nice to me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd leave it as is. The purl background makes the cables pop more than a knit background would.

Hazel


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

This is so beautiful, I would frog it.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, I think its gorgeous as it is. And if you don't tell anyone that you made an "error" they'll never know it. If they have the pattern and/or have knitted it, tell them it was a design element you wanted to put in. As an artist, many times some of my better works come about as something not planned. So go with the flow of your beautiful work and be pleased that it wanted to be that way after all. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

The real answer is can you live with it the way it is. If you can not stop thinking about it frog.


----------



## Lindatranscript (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks absolutely beautiful. What is the pattern, I love the entire design.


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Please continue as u are!! Your work is absolutely beautiful. xxxand to everyone: dont see things like this as an error; It is an individual design improvement to a pattern!! xx :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ilonaelvira (Apr 22, 2013)

i would leave it , only you know that it is wrong , go ahead in this way , also for the rest - so nobody will notice it , it looks good - you also can say it'is your design ,


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

You are the only person that will know - I don't see a mistake - only a lot of good work. If you can live with it, I'd leave it as is and when you get compliments you can honestly say it is an original.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it will make much difference in the end. I like the way it looks just fine. Call it a design element and leave it as is. The pattern is wonderful.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Leave it! I love her patterns....


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks very interesting the way it is, design element!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> Congratulations on your new design
> It looks beautiful an no-one else will have one exactly like it (unless of course you amass a following for your lovely interpretation of the pattern).
> I think it looks beautiful!


I am quite overwhelmed with everyone's good words and encouragement. You can't imagie my horror when I looked at it yesterday morning and realized that I had reversed the stitch in the center section. But now, after all of your kind advice, I have decided to keep it and make both the front and the back the same way. It's now an Alice Starmore design with a Patti B element enhancement! Thank you all.......Thank you VERY much!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it looks amazing! I wouldn't change a thing1


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

It is gorgeous the way it is - if you hadn't pointed it out, I wouldn't have thought it wasn't the way the pattern was written. I've tried to picture it with knit instead of purl, and I think I like it better this way. But then that's just me....


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I would surely leave it, it looks great.


----------



## drdolmmore (Jun 27, 2013)

I would leave it. I can't find anything wrong with it. It is beautiful the way it is.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

It sure looks good to me. I love the pattern.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

For anyone who wanted to know, the book is Alice Starmore Aran Knitting, New and Expanded Edition. This pattern is called Aranmor, but the book is chocked full of gorgeous Aran patterns for both men and women and several lovely shawls for you shawl knitters. Worth every penny.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

All I can say is Wow! What a stunning pattern and your work is beautiful!

I can't see anything that looks wrong - I'd leave it and continue on.

I looked up the pattern to see what it's supposed to look like.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aranmor/people
I have to say, I rather like yours better!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Frog. It'll bug you if you don't. I have an Aran sweater with an error in it and my eye goes to it every time i wear it. I wish I had frogged.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Could you please give the pattern number and the site to look for it on? I found a couple of her designs on Ravelry, but the one with that name didn't look to me like what you have. It was in a book, too, which was a tad expensive but might be worth it if I could get the one you have. Of course I will have to advance my skills a lot before I am up to the level to do it! *LOL* But that will give me a goal to work for!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Could you please give the pattern number and the site to look for it on? I found a couple of her designs on Ravelry, but the one with that name didn't look to me like what you have. It was in a book, too, which was a tad expensive but might be worth it if I could get the one you have. Of course I will have to advance my skills a lot before I am up to the level to do it! *LOL* But that will give me a goal to work for!


This one looks the same to me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aranmor


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I think it looks great as is.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> This one looks the same to me. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aranmor


Yes, that's it!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I would leave it. you can't tell and the sweater is beautiful. Definitely a design element.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I like both versions very much, but I think I have a preference for yurs. I would leave it


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

it looks fine to me i would leave it as it is. love the rib


----------



## gransh (Jan 27, 2011)

Frog it???? NO


----------



## gransh (Jan 27, 2011)

Frog it???? NO
OOps. Hit the send button too soon.

It's beautiful.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

It is so beautiful I would leave it and if anyone comments I would blame it on turbulence!! It is a reminder of the trip you were taking when you were knitting. Anyway what would the world be like if everything was perfect!!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

casey1952 said:


> Design element. I can't see a mistake, and no one else will.


Your interpretation of a beautiful pattern -- reverse stockinette; would you have opted not to make the pattern if it was written the way you stitched it? I hope not as it is beautifully crafted.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

what mistake???? keep it if it doesn't bother you too much. nobody else will know and if they do, you have an original you ment to do that.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I see it as a design element. Continue with it the way it is, It's beautiful.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

meadowmadcow said:


> It is so beautiful I would leave it and if anyone comments I would blame it on turbulence!! It is a reminder of the trip you were taking when you were knitting. Anyway what would the world be like if everything was perfect!!


OMG, you are absolutely right. I never thought of that.....it was the turbulence that made me do it....or maybe just breathing in to much jet fuel?


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't frog!!!!! It's perfect.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Go with it! A design change makes it truly your own! And it looks great.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You cannot live with it the way it is? FROG
You can live with it the way it is? DESIGN ELEMENT

I favor the DESIGN ELEMENT myself; but that's just me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

StnFlwr said:


> The "reverse stockinette" ground looks lovely with the center thing -- it really makes it pop. It doesn't look like a mistake.


I agree above. No one will know that it suppose to be different from it. It is beautiful so far. Keep going.


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I agree, design element. It is gorgeous.


Ditto, wish I could do one like this, but have too many WIPs to start something as intricate as this (with a clear conscience).


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Could be an element design. However, if it's for yourself, when you wear it will you always think what it would have looked like with the "knit"? Do a swat and then decide which is pleasing to you, and then decide if you'll frog, or not. Very beautiful design and colour.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

It is just beautiful the way as stitched. If you hadn't told that you made a mistake I would not have known.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


Looks beautiful to me... I would simply consider that the pattern. 
Jane


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Even after you describing the mistake, I don't see anything "wrong" with it. Look at it this way: You are now a designer of knitting patterns. This piece is unique. I would definitely keep going.


----------



## sewn by susan (Jan 28, 2013)

Your time, effort and quality of workmanship is absolutely AMAZING! I say leave it as is, and keep going.

Personally, I normally would not be able to sleep at night because I'd made a "mistake". But this is more like "I like it and I don't want to start over. Just keep going!"

I think the consensus on this site is that it is a ONE OF A KIND MASTERPIECE. 

Congratulations on work so well done. It's gorgeous. Don't change it now!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Impressive work. It says design element to me. Meaning it's really gorgeous, I can't see anything wrong about it!


I agree...... What you have photographed looks fine.... In fact it looks Beautiful.....


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree with all the above - it looks fantastic.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it looks great, don't frog.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

What mistake? It is beautiful! Who else will know that exact pattern with all of its nuances?
I vote to keep it! pj


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

don't frog, its beautiful


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I cannot see what is wrong and would just continue on doing it "wrong" It is beautiful.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Personally, I really like it! I've never seen anything like it before and I think you hit on something GOOD! I'd keep it and call it my own design.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep doing what you are doing looks great to me if you dont tell no one will know that pattern is not whats been written just go for it.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd leave it, to be honest, not knowing the pattern and being a novice, I didn't even notice the mistake. Enjoy your trip and keep going, it's beautiful,


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Alice Staymore (the designer) may be upset when she sees you wearing the sweater. She is the only person who will ever know - and how likely are you to be running into her?????


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I think it looks great. I would definitely go with design element.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Again, I want to thank everyone for your wonderful support. It made the decison sooooo much easier. I will post the finished product as soon as completed. Probably by mid to late August when we return from a trip to Great Britain....lots of hours on a plane to knit!


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Way too much work to rip out. I say design element. But if that's all you see is the mistake then you won't be happy leaving it. Still, beautiful work.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Leave it your the only one who will notice.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

It looks fantastic to me, it doesn't look like you've done anything wrong.
I wish I could follow such a complicated pattern whilst sitting at home, never mind travelling!
Do post a picture when you complete it!


----------



## Fancyschmancynancy (Feb 20, 2013)

If it bugs you, frog it. If not it's gorgeous and no one will know but you. I think about what my mother would say in a situation like this... "A blind man on a galloping horse will never notice the difference!"


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Keep on...I don't see anything wrong with it .


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


Design element. Now it's your own design, and a beautiful one at that!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Leave it and call it a design element, perfection is over rated.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

K8 said:


> It looks fantastic to me, it doesn't look like you've done anything wrong.
> I wish I could follow such a complicated pattern whilst sitting at home, never mind travelling!
> Do post a picture when you complete it!


I will...give me a few months. I just finished the Traditional Aran originally posted by TheHomekeeper. I must post that one today or tomorrow.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

It is beautiful and does not look like an error. I would not frog it. I can hardly wait to see it done. Eileen


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

I would not frog it.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

If you knit it on the front and purl it on the back it will look almost exactly the same. I have knit many aran sweaters and this is fabulous. I would continue as it. It is amazing.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Design element. Beautiful pattern .


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

frog it??? no way! it's beautiful - just follow suit on the other sections


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Mistake? I don't see a mistake, it's lovely!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Unless u really look, you can't see it. Do not frog!!


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


I sure wouldn't frog it, I think it is wonderful.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

It looks wonderful as it is. I love the rib pattern but don't want to buy the book or knit the sweater. 

Does anyone know the rib method? I'd be so glad to have instructions just for the rib.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I was just thinking - the only way to see the "turbulence" would be to get up close and if someone did that to me (bearing in mind the position they would have to look!!) I would feel justified in slapping them!! You could have a lot of fun wearing that jumper!!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I would leave it. I think it is lovely just the way it is.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote design element! it will be unique to you!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd certainly leave it as it is - it looks great as is


----------



## kimgoldbach (Dec 6, 2012)

I would just leave it, I think it looks great.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

It is beautiful as it is! You just inspired me to buy the book from Amazon! It will arrive in two days. Can't wait to dive in to it!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good to me the way it is. I think you've improved on the original design.

Ellie


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

riggy said:


> I'd certainly leave it as it is - it looks great as is


Love your Avator, Riggy


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

It stands out beautifully, I would call it a design element. Carry-on. Love it!

Ramona


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

May I add a second vote against frogging? I agree with aljellie's ellie. I also think you've improved the original design.
Hannet


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Patibe- if it bothers you- undo. I think the center design stands out really well the way you have done it. I think you intuitively knew what would look good. Did I say I like it?!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Avalon37 said:


> Love your Avator, Riggy


Thanks, but I can't remember where I got it from :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Design element to be sure!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would definitely leave it. Since it is right in the middle, it looks like it is part of the intended design. It looks good to me. You do lovely work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

This is very lovely. I would call it a design element and follow this change when needed throughout.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Let it be, let it be, let it be as John Lennon once said.

Looks fabulous just as it is. And now it is a one of a kind sweater. And you designed it.

Continue on. It is a lovely pattern


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

If you didn't tell me- I wouldn't know!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I could live with it,too far to turn back.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Keep it. I highly doubt anyone will come running across a crowded room shouting ... NOOOOO THAT STITCH SHOULD BE KNIT, NOT PURL!!!

You're good to go.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Looks fabulous just as it is. And now it is a one of a kind sweater. And you designed it.


Couldn't agree more! You obviously are very talented and have done amazing work. Don't frog!!! And if the recipient doesn't like it, I'll give you my address! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


I would call it a design element.


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

Leave it, it looks beautiful, design element and it makes it "your" pattern.


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

Leave it, it looks beautiful, design element and it makes it "your" pattern.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is similar to an Arran pattern - the background of the diamonds is usually purl because it accentuates the shape of the diamond. I thought you had got it right.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

It's lovely !! I posted my mistake a few weeks ago and all the comments were positive. It looks as though this is how the pattern should be - a very beautiful intricate design - you are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Frog. I wouldn't be happy with it.
> I do *love* that ribbing, though! Verrrry nice


 :thumbup:


----------



## muffin lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful serendipity. Don't frog it. 
The first fuzzy scarf I made was for a breast cancer walk, and
I made the mistake of not leaving enough yarn for my bind off.
The result was a beautiful scarf with a large "button" hole at 
the top. I brought it in anyway, and I learned that it was one 
first to be sold. 

Congrats on a gorgeous piece of work. 

Muffin Lover


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

That is some pattern. It is so good and lots of work. To me it says design element because it looks gorgeous. You just made a little change to the pattern. What beautiful work!! :thumbup:


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

Hunted for the error, couldn't find one! It looks beautiful to me. Your design is awesome.


----------



## Pipsmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Just beautiful...it looks fine but if it bothers you...even just a little.. Frog it. You will not get the full pleasure of the knitting experience..


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Design element!!! who's to say its right or wrong. If u like it keep it. Beautiful.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Pipsmom said:


> Just beautiful...it looks fine but if it bothers you...even just a little.. Frog it. You will not get the full pleasure of the knitting experience..


Ha! I was just in Manhattan a few days ago. My grandsn is starting at NYU in the fall and we drove from Connecticut into the City then took the subway to Brooklyn. Love what they are finally doing with the WTC. What a spectacular building. The last time I was there, it was still just a hole in the ground.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Continue it using the pattern you have begun. It's BEAUTIFUL! No one will know you changed it.


I agree. Keep going. It's not a mistake. It's "accidental creativity" in full bloom.

Use the purl background on the center pattern on the back and also on the sleeves. That will keep the music playing. Maybe on a pair. of the side patterns.

PS I'm stealing the idea.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Keep going, looks great, just remember to make the same "mistake" on the rest of the sweater. I knit a lot of fishermans and I wouldn't change a thing. long as you're happy with it.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Me too


knitwit549 said:


> Impressive work. It says design element to me. Meaning it's really gorgeous, I can't see anything wrong about it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> I agree. Keep going. It's not a mistake. It's "accidental creativity" in full bloom.
> 
> Use the purl background on the center pattern on the back and also on the sleeves. That will keep the music playing. Maybe on a pair. of the side patterns.
> 
> PS I'm stealing the idea.


You have my blessing!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Continue it using the pattern you have begun. It's BEAUTIFUL! No one will know you changed it.


I agree with this! I'm not a very good judge, but I put the Ravelry photo beside yours and for the life of me, I couldn't tell a difference!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

I went to Ravelry and looked at all 45 projects. I like the purl background by far better. But....it's your project and only you know if you will enjoy the sweater the way you knitted it.
I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Friederike said:


> I went to Ravelry and looked at all 45 projects. I like the purl background by far better. But....it's your project and only you know if you will enjoy the sweater the way you knitted it.
> I think it's gorgeous.


Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Do NOT frog it it is beautiful


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think the center piece stands out better with the garter stitch background, I vote for leave it.


----------



## Newleaf (Sep 28, 2012)

What about the glaring mistake in the "cable" on the right side (as shown in the photo) beside the outside edge pattern. It appears you have forgotten to do the left part of it.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

looks good keep going


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Newleaf said:


> What about the glaring mistake in the "cable" on the right side (as shown in the photo) beside the outside edge pattern. It appears you have forgotten to do the left part of it.


Ohhhhh, NASTY!!!. There is no glaring error in the cable on the right side. There is no error at all. The stitches are just bunched up on the needle so that they wouldn't fall off. If I straightened them out, you would see that the cable is indeed knitted correctly. I don't uderstand why you are trying to find fault where there is none.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Design element. It looks lovely as is.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Design Element it looks great.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I would frog.


----------



## patriciasullivan (Nov 21, 2012)

It is such a nice pattern,why not rip & start again. I find if at the time I notice an error, it doesn't look to bad so I keep going for a few more rows but then decide to rip out & start over, because I know that I will not be satisfied with the garmet if u continue so why waste time. KNOTTY KNITTER


----------



## smgendels (May 13, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


Ditto :lol:


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I would leave it the way it is. I think it is a most interesting "design element" and looks great. Unless it really bothers you, forge ahead!


pattibe said:


> To frog or not to frog??? That is the question. I was knitting my way across the country - Connecticut to Los Angeles - yesterday. I had already finished the "ribbing" and had started on the body of the sweater. This is how far I had gotten when we landed in L.A. and it was late. So this morning I took it out to look at it, and much to my chagrin, I realized that I had 'knit' the center section in purl on the RS when it should have been knit on the RS. Now my quandry is, should I frog it or leave it and call it a "design element?" What would you do? The pattern is Aranmor by Alice Starmore.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The center doesn't bother me.

I see something amiss with the cables on either side - and the lattice cables. Two overs don't seem right to me. I know that because of my own mistakes doing such cabling.

Put in a lifeline at the end of the ribbing - and frog. That is what I would do - not because of the center but because of the other things.

If you go back to ribbing, you'll be surprised at how much faster the new knitting in pattern will be!! Honest! BT/DT

Bottom line: if it's worth doing, it's worth doing correctly.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> The center doesn't bother me.
> 
> I see something amiss with the cables on either side - and the lattice cables. Two overs don't seem right to me. I know that because of my own mistakes doing such cabling.
> 
> ...


That part is correct. It just looks off because the stitches are bunched up on the needle. There are 147 stitches and I cannot smooth them out to take a picture or they will all fall off and then I will have to frog. This may be a little bit better, but now the color is distorted.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I like it. I couldn't see an error.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I still say leave, it is unique, and now if someone does the same pattern yours is still unique for you made it your own, whether by mistake or on purpose it is your own.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

All depends on how much it bothers you. If you can live with it then it's a terrific creative design if you can't live with it then it's a mistake


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Design element. Your sweater is so beautiful. You put your own signature on it. DON'T FROG! Too beautiful to frog!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Renee
Quote: Money cant buy happiness but it can buy yarn, and isn't that the same thing.


Renee, LOVE your quote!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Renee
> Quote: Money cant buy happiness but it can buy yarn, and isn't that the same thing.
> 
> Renee, LOVE your quote!


Amen!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been doing cables for years off and on and there are NO problems with the cables in this knitting. I would leave it and continue on and I love the pattern, where can I get a copy of the pattern please?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I kinda like it. If it was mine, I would just carry on with it.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

it looks great can,t tell it,s a mistake if it does not really bother you just keep it going for the rest of the sweater it won,t show. if it bothers you frog it , It is your project do what you are comfortable with


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would continue on with the way you have been doing it as it looks great that way. Who will know you changed the pattern which is your privilege to do so. Of course, as others have said, if you aren't comfortable with the way it looks, then you should frog it. I started my 1st sock too many times to count before a friend started it for me and got me going then I was ok. It wasn't perfect but I was still happy that I finished it as I didn't know what I was doing when I started it.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow! The pattern is SO clear. I love it...definitely a "design element"...(Beautiful work)


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

flitri said:


> I have been doing cables for years off and on and there are NO problems with the cables in this knitting. I would leave it and continue on and I love the pattern, where can I get a copy of the pattern please?


Ther pattern is called "Aranmor", and is created by Alice Starmore. It is in a book called "Aran Knitting: New and Expanded Edition" and is available from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/reader/ASIN/0486478424#reader_0486478424

Their prices run from $14.04 to $22.95 depending on whether you order new or used copies.

I checked with my Library hoping I could have a look at the pattern itself an the instructions so I could see how difficult it might be to work up, but while they had an Alice Starmore book, it wasn't that one, and that was the only book by her that they had.


----------



## mela (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't see a problem. It is beautiful! But I know that if it bothers you, frog now before you do anymore knitting. I have lots of experience with frothing! Love your work


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks beautiful the way it is.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

I would leave it because it looks very very nice. You are an artist and are able to change a pattern. The center looks quite nice and stands out. I am unfamiliar with this pattern and find it a keeper! :thumbup:


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

After all that work on your beautiful design, I'd keep going and not worry about what happened. It's wonderful and you've persevered through a difficult pattern. Good luck on the finished product.


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

How lovely is your work. Can't see the error myself and that is one great looking pattern.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Leave it as is; it is beautiful. Only you would know the error. It's like playing the piano, one mistake will not be remembered if the notes around it are perfect or near perfect.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

elsie lacey said:


> Leave it as is; it is beautiful. Only you would know the error. It's like playing the piano, one mistake will not be remembered if the notes around it are perfect or near perfect.


Thanks. Wish I could say the same thing for my violin playing :roll:


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

I looked at the original pattern and I like your version better. I would NOT rip it. I would continue in that pattern -- I think the purl sts. really add to the design and make it BETTER!


----------



## wizardofoz (Jun 15, 2013)

When life gives you lemonades, make lemonade! or leave your mistake, that doesn't look like a mistake, and move on. The sweater will be gorgeous. Oh, and no telling anyone what you did!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

mickidarling said:


> I looked at the original pattern and I like your version better. I would NOT rip it. I would continue in that pattern -- I think the purl sts. really add to the design and make it BETTER!


Thanks...Saki says hi to your nitten....how about a play date??? I think he is smitten.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

wizardofoz said:


> When life gives you lemonades, make lemonade! or leave your mistake, that doesn't look like a mistake, and move on. The sweater will be gorgeous. Oh, and no telling anyone what you did!


Thanks...As my sis says..."it's just knitting.....it's not world peace."


----------



## kimgoldbach (Dec 6, 2012)

I had a meeser named ming but she passed away 2 years ago. I miss her your kitty is adorble


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Ther pattern is called "Aranmor", and is created by Alice Starmore. It is in a book called "Aran Knitting: New and Expanded Edition" and is available from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/reader/ASIN/0486478424#reader_0486478424
> 
> Their prices run from $14.04 to $22.95 depending on whether you order new or used copies.
> 
> I checked with my Library hoping I could have a look at the pattern itself an the instructions so I could see how difficult it might be to work up, but while they had an Alice Starmore book, it wasn't that one, and that was the only book by her that they had.


You might be able to find a copy of the older edition in a used book store or sale; I think the Aranmore pattern might be in both. The updated edition has replaced discontinued yarns with newer ones, and it seems to me that it might have more background info, but many (most?) of the same patterns. (Must admit it's been a while since I've looked at either of these books, though.)


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nevah said:


> Design element!!! who's to say its right or wrong. If u like it keep it. Beautiful.


I agree. I think it really does make the cable stand out more the way you did it. Who says you have to follow a pattern to a "T" every time??? And I also agree with some of the other comments about the ribbing--very striking. I think I need to re-acquaint myself with Alice Starmore's patterns.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kimgoldbach said:


> I had a meeser named ming but she passed away 2 years ago. I miss her your kitty is adorble


Saki thanks you. He is only 5 so we should be able to spoil him for a long time to come. I don't even want to think what DH would do if anything happened to Saki. He dotes on him and as naughty as he is, DH loves and forgives him...he can do no wrong!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Betty2012 said:


> I agree. I think it really does make the cable stand out more the way you did it. Who says you have to follow a pattern to a "T" every time??? And I also agree with some of the other comments about the ribbing--very striking. I think I need to re-acquaint myself with Alice Starmore's e patterns.


She is incredible! This is the second sweater I have made out of this book. I made the St. Enda for my 17 y.o. grandson who lives in CT. He wore it a lot last winter.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks! Miso, who is a female, would LOVE Saki.


----------



## kimgoldbach (Dec 6, 2012)

He is still your baby my ming lived to be 17, We would take her from Chicago to minneapolis. for 3 hours it would be meow meow, but we left her out of the pet taxi, but after a while she would be out like a light.


----------



## MZO (Dec 10, 2012)

Babe, let it be, must be there for a reason, it is fantastic, sets off pattern beautifully, your mind thought the better of it n changed the pattern for a reason , mind over matter thing - y going on ... OR do a sample of that section of the pattern the way it is written - was it difficult to do ?? than use the work shown, let the writer/pattern maker know you came up with an optional take/instructional choice n be proud as can be that you did,(i could not have done that, am a medium level n still a bit intimidated by the "fancy stuff" love, mzo


----------



## MZO (Dec 10, 2012)

Babe, let it be, must be there for a reason, it is fantastic, sets off pattern beautifully, your mind thought the better of it n changed the pattern for a reason , mind over matter thing - y going on ... OR do a sample of that section of the pattern the way it is written - was it difficult to do ?? than use the work shown, let the writer/pattern maker know you came up with an optional take/instructional choice n be proud as can be that you did,(i could not have done that, am a medium level n still a bit intimidated by the "fancy stuff" love, mzo


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

MZO said:


> Babe, let it be, must be there for a reason, it is fantastic, sets off pattern beautifully, your mind thought the better of it n changed the pattern for a reason , mind over matter thing - y going on ... OR do a sample of that section of the pattern the way it is written - was it difficult to do ?? than use the work shown, let the writer/pattern maker know you came up with an optional take/instructional choice n be proud as can be that you did,(i could not have done that, am a medium level n still a bit intimidated by the "fancy stuff" love, mzo


Thanks...I appreciate the support. I have decided to leave it and am now about half way up the front. It is not difficult...I literally just had my head in the clouds when I started (some would say I had my head up my a......) but it has now become my personal design element and I can live with it. I also asked my sister who is a real master knitter and she said she liked it and leave it...so leave it and move on is what I decided to do.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

It looks pretty the way it is. Makes the pattern stand out. I vote for "design element"!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

cattdages said:


> It looks pretty the way it is. Makes the pattern stand out. I vote for "design element"!


If that's what the pup says, then it's good enough for me!!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

It is very beautiful so far! If it does bother, you can rip just that section down and do it over--though doing that may be more frustrating than it's worth!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't see any mistake, so definitely design element for me!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Impressive work. It says design element to me. Meaning it's really gorgeous, I can't see anything wrong about it!


I agree. It's gorgeous work. If you don't really like it, frog, otherwise it has designer pattern all over it.


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh! I wish I could make a mistake that beautiful! Your work is beautiful and your "mistake" enhances it.


----------



## Rita58 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would leave it, it looks beautiful. You did such a great job on it. Not knowing what the pattern is supposed to look like I would not have known if you had'nt said anything. 

Ree


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I would leave it. It's a very attractive pattern.


I agree.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

If you look at the picture of the original design and compare them to yours, maybe it will help you decide. 

I prefer your version. In the original, the lines created by the stockinette create curving lines that blends in with the center diamond where in yours that diamond really stands out.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My vote is for "keep it". Now it is really yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think it is beautiful as is!!!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

IT LOOKS EVEN _ BETTER _ THAN THE ORIGINAL!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

That design is gorgeous! Love the eway the cables are balanced -- mirror mages across the center line.

Can you post a link or give us a reference to the book it is in? 
thanks


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Design element, if only you could be happy with it. AND, will wear it knowing you made a mistake. Others would not know the difference. Very nice work so far.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

you are right hers is nicer, so leave it the way you did it the mistake is a bonus.


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> That design is gorgeous! Love the eway the cables are balanced -- mirror mages across the center line.
> 
> Can you post a link or give us a reference to the book it is in?
> thanks


Dowager has details, including pricing, a couple pgs back in this topic (think pg 18). It's a beautiful book, very interesting--not just patterns. Sweater is also on Ravelry.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I love it and why not do something different? Your call


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Newleaf said:


> What about the glaring mistake in the "cable" on the right side (as shown in the photo) beside the outside edge pattern. It appears you have forgotten to do the left part of it.


You can see that there is a soft "fold" in the frabic that's hiding that part of the cable. No error at all.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> You can see that there is a soft "fold" in the frabic that's hiding that part of the cable. No error at all.


Yeah, that lady had me floored. I don't mind constructive criticism; in fact, I welcome it, but the stitches were just pushed on to the needle so they would not slide off, slightly hiding the cable. There wasn't any mistakes in that area, just the reverse sockinette stitch in the middle. I am still amazed at that persons reaction and how angry she seemed to be. Why?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice work pattibe. I wouldn't rip it out, call it artistic license! Is the sweater for yourself?


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

I really think the comment regarding ur so called error was un necessary and worded very rudely.!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I would frog but that is me. It looks like a design element to me and I would have not known there was a problem if you hadn't pointed it out. Just make sure to follow through on each piece so they are the same. Lovely knitting and lovely pattern. Love the ribbing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I think Alice Staymore (the designer) may be upset when she sees you wearing the sweater. She is the only person who will ever know - and how likely are you to be running into her?????


I think the designer if she saw it would wish she had done it your way -- it looks as if it should be your way. I love the ribbing at the bottom too.

I spend my knitting life looking for ways to make patterns my own and change them (design elements in just about every thing I knit)- there is no doubt in my mind that this is much nicer than the original. just carry on and keep in mind in the future, that it isn't always a 'mistake' often it is an improvement. It will free up your mind. Check out the waterfall top and the coat of many colors in the workshop section see link below this post.. The whole focus of these two workshops is to feel free to break away from precise patterns. this is gorgeous.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Believe it or not..I just got back from California (to N.Y). Did the same thing with my new GD's baby blanket that I had knitted most of. Went to the my knitting group and they all replied it was beautiful and my own special design. Yours is too but if it REALLY bothers u...well it's frog time! I think it's lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

I concur with some of those posting that say ONLY do it if YOU can't live with it. I think it is BEAUTIFUL and personally I don't even see the problem! I've frogged myself and get heartsick about it, but only when I know it will be obvious such as a raglan sleeve, etc. This looks wonderful - bravo to you!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

catwoman2013 said:


> I concur with some of those posting that say ONLY do it if YOU can't live with it. I think it is BEAUTIFUL and personally I don't even see the problem! I've frogged myself and get heartsick about it, but only when I know it will be obvious such as a raglan sleeve, etc. This looks wonderful - bravo to you!!


Thank you and everyone who gave me such wonderful encouragement. I left it the way it was, finished the back and am now working on the front with the same "design element" in the center section. If I had it to over again, I would leave out the bobbles, but I am not frogging the whole thing just for that.


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

It looks like it is suppose to be that way. It's beautiful!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

There may be an alternative to the bobbles. Depends on how much you hate them. 

:arrow: Count them.
:arrow: Make a swatch with some B's on it.
:arrow: ON THE SWATCH, Boldly Go and cut one off about 1/2 way up. 
:arrow: Pull the ends to the back of the swatch.
:arrow: Tie them off and do whatever you usually do for yarn ends when you have to join in mid stream.

Well.....Now that you have an alternative, how do you feel about them?

Perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

I think it looks fine but if you are bothered by it frog it. I have done mistakes and kept knitting then realized it did bother me and then wnded up pulling it out anyway. 

Bug again, if you follow thru with the pattern u r the only one who knows the mistake is there.... And we'll. all of us!!


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Does it bother you? If it bothers you then frog, if not as others have said leave it, and call a "design element." Who knows you may be the only one that knows it's there. I think it's beautiful!


Same here.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Lannie said:


> I think it looks fine but if you are bothered by it frog it. I have done mistakes and kept knitting then realized it did bother me and then wnded up pulling it out anyway.
> 
> Bug again, if you follow thru with the pattern u r the only one who knows the mistake is there.... And we'll. all of us!!


But you won't tell, will you?


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks perfect to me. You did a beautiful job so far.


----------



## yy_aussie (Jul 11, 2013)

Leave it, looks tops. you're a beautiful knitter


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

yy_aussie said:


> Leave it, looks tops. you're a beautiful knitter


Thank you - I did, leave it that is. Finished the back and almost to the shoulders on the front. Love your elephant!


----------



## yy_aussie (Jul 11, 2013)

That was a semi wild elephant..lol We went through the jungle on him/her
They then go free. Thailand rules aren't so strict as ours, could be dangerous, but they are beautiful animals


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

yy_aussie said:


> That was a semi wild elephant..lol We went through the jungle on him/her
> They then go free. Thailand rules aren't so strict as ours, could be dangerous, but they are beautiful animals


They are beautiful animals and they should be free and safe from pouchers. You are pretty brave. I got on a camel in Egypt. It was very tame, but I was still scared to death being up that high, not to mention that they smell very bad.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep going. I can't see the mistake. In fact, if I have seen correctly, if you reverse the pattern as suggested it would look funny. I think it's beautiful and in fact, my little grand-dughter just peered over my arm (too short to peer over my shoulder) and said, 'Cool!!'.


----------

